# Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?



## Pisolo (7. Dezember 2011)

Mir leuchtet momentan noch nicht ein, ob die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Angeln bzw. Angelsysteme wirklich so grundlegend verschieden sind.

Beispiel Cormoran

Topfish 3.0m 40-80g heißt "Hecht"
Topfish 3.0m 20-60g heißt "Karpfen"
Profiline 3.0m 20-60g heißt "Tele 60" und steht unter "Allround-Rute"

Na wie nu? Ich würde mir doch nie eine zweite Hechtrute kaufen, wenn ich eine Karpfenrute habe, die so dicht daneben liegt, oder?

Vielleicht könnt Ihr hier Licht ins Dunkel bringen,

Danke,
VG,
Pisolo


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

mit ner Hechtrute kann man Hechte fangen !  :m
geht natürlich auch mit ner Karpfen-, oder Allroundrute - meist braucht man aber etwas mehr Wurfgewicht für die größeren Montage mit Köderfisch


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Die Rute wird zur Hechtrute, wenn am anderen Ende ein Hecht dran hängt!:m

Nee, ganz im Ernst eine Rute zum Ansitzangeln auf Hecht sollte meiner Ansicht folgende Eigenschaften haben:
- Länge 3,30m - 4,00m
- Aktion: ein schnelle harte Spitze, starkes Rückgrad im Drill, unter großer Belastung, sollte die Rute im Drill bis in die Mitte arbeiten
- Wurfgewicht: im Bereich ab 60 - 100 Gramm


----------



## daci7 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Also mMn wird eine Rute erst dann zur Hechtrute wenn "Hecht" draufsteht. Am besten aber "Specimen-Super-Duper-Ultra-Longcast-Deadbait-Float-Pikerod".
Mit allen anderen Ruten fängt man vieeeeel schlechter!
Das wär ja als ob ich mit meiner Rotaugenrute Rotfedern fangen würde - oder sogar Brassen #d
Da fällt mir ein ... ich besitze garkeine Schleienrute - vielleicht fang ich die deswegen so selten.

Aber mal im Ernst - EINE Hechtrute gibt es nicht. Zum Angeln auf Hecht solltest du Equipment benutzen mit dem du den deinen Köder *zuverlässig* auf die gewünschte Entfernung bringen kannst, den Haken *gut* im knochigen Maul verankern kannst und den Fisch danach *sicher* ans Land bringen kannst.

Wie Sensitivfischer schon schrieb gibt es eine Menge Ruten die sich für das Angeln auf Hecht eignen. Ich selbst fische gerne Karpfenruten mit 2,5 - 3 lbs. Teilweise (je nach Gegebenheit) allerdings auch kürzer und/oder feiner.
#h

PS:


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Rute wird zur Hechtrute, wenn am anderen Ende ein Hecht dran hängt!:m
> [...]


Das' mal 'n super Statement! Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen |good:


----------



## Pisolo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Also mMn wird eine Rute erst dann zur Hechtrute wenn "Hecht" draufsteht. Am besten aber "Specimen-Super-Duper-Ultra-Longcast-Deadbait-Float-Pikerod".


 

*lach schlapp* 

Zum Thema "Rotfeder": Wie ich seit heute offiziell weiß heißt die ja "Erythrophtalmus". Und weißt Du, was das auf deutsch heißt? "Rot_*auge*_". Unfassbar, oder. Kein Wunder, dass man dafür keine vernünftige Rute bekommt...  |kopfkrat


----------



## perikles (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

hahaha was für ein post,


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*



Pisolo schrieb:


> *lach schlapp*
> 
> Zum Thema "Rotfeder": Wie ich seit heute offiziell weiß heißt die ja "Erythrophtalmus". Und weißt Du, was das auf deutsch heißt? "Rot_*auge*_". Unfassbar, oder. Kein Wunder, dass man dafür keine vernünftige Rute bekommt...  |kopfkrat



Brauch ich halt 'ne "Specimen-Erythrophtalmus-Rod" und fertig ist der Lack :m Aber wahrscheinlich muss man sich sowas wieder selbst aufbauen - das gibts doch bestimmt nicht im Handel ... das die auch nie das anbieten was man wirklich braucht :m


----------



## NickAdams (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Dem Fisch ist es egal, ob auf der Rute "Karpfen" oder "Hecht" steht.

So long,

Nick


----------



## ein Angler (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Hi
Das kann so nicht sein.|kopfkrat

Dem Fisch ist es egal, ob auf der Rute "Karpfen" oder "Hecht" steht.

Denn mein Händler sagt das ist Hecht das Zander das ne Karpfenrute. Okay beherzige ich, mit Karpfenrute geangelt kein Karpfen nat. auch keinen anderen Fisch weil ja Karpfenrute. Dann habe ich mit der Hechtrute versucht eben Hechte zu fangen kein Hecht und nat. auch keinen anderen Fisch weil ja Hechtrute. Zu guter letzt Zanderrute kein Zander gefangen weil ja Zanderrute, langsam verzweifel ich aber, schon so lange nichts gefangen  Mal sehen wann ich die richtige Rute beihabe, aber dann #6
Andreas


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Das kann so nicht sein.|kopfkrat
> 
> Dem Fisch ist es egal, ob auf der Rute "Karpfen" oder "Hecht" steht.
> ...



Nimm ne Allround-Rute, damit kannst du auf alles gleichzeitig gehen und hast somit mehrere Erfolgsaussichten gleichzeitig *LACH* :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Pisolo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Nimm ne Allround-Rute, damit kannst du auf alles gleichzeitig gehen und hast somit mehrere Erfolgsaussichten gleichzeitig *LACH* :vik::vik::vik:


 
Das kann nicht sein. Ich hatte gestern Prüfung und bin - was die Fische angeht - echt gerade fit. Einen "Allround" gab es aber sicher nicht, vermutlich meinst Du "Aal" und "Rutte", oder? #6 Wie schmecken die eigentlich?


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Nimm ne Allround-Rute, damit kannst du auf alles gleichzeitig gehen und hast somit mehrere Erfolgsaussichten gleichzeitig *LACH* :vik::vik::vik:


 
Nee, nee ...... mit der Allround-Rute hast Du gleichzeitig die Chance, alle Fischarten nicht zu fangen......... so muss das heißen   :m


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Wenn bei einer Hechtrute "TopFish" draufsteht, dann mach am besten die Ringe ab und nimm sie zur nächsten sportlichen Großveranstaltung als Fahnenstange her.

Die norwegischen Biathlonfans praktizieren das alljährlich sehr eindrucksvoll mit teleskopischen Brandungsruten...


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Moin,

einfach mal sowas von schei.. egal was auf der Rute steht!
Wer sich extra eine Hechtrute holt um auf Hechte zu fischen hat sie meiner Meinung nach eh nciht mehr alle, es sei denn er hat keine vergleichbare Rute. Um auf Hecht zu fischen geht auch bestens eine Kaprfenrute.
Es kommt immer auf die Einsatzgebiete an, wenn man z.B. unter einer Brücke angelt oder unter Bäumen = kleine Rute wie z.B. jerkbait.
Damit will ich aber nicht sagen, dass man auch mit einer Stippe auf Hecht angeln sollte.

mfg


----------



## 48pfünder (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Ich nehm immer meine Karpfenruten für auf Hecht, Balzer Magna S Carp, 3,0lbs 3,60m . Die sind perfekt dafür, ich finde es ohnehin schwachsinn für jeden Zielfisch ne entsprechende Rute zu haben/kaufen. Früher gab es das auch nicht, die Grundruten meines Vaters hatten biss 100g Wurfgewicht und er hat damit seine KArpfen genau wie seine Hechte gefangen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Ich fische auch mit Karpfenruten auf Hecht.

Allerdings gibt es harte und weiche Ruten.
Um auch schwere Köfis werfen zu können und den Anschlag gut durch zu bringen braucht es vor allem Rückgrat!

Das ist für mich das Hauptkriterium, ob eine Rute zur Hechtrute taugt.


----------



## Pisolo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Irgendwie ist mir immer noch nicht klar, wie das mit den Ruten funktioniert. Da steht auf zwei Ruten 40g drauf, dann ist die eine aber hart, und die andere weich? Wie erkenne ich das? Durchbiegen und ein Gefühl entwickeln?

Und dann eine weitere Frage: Die 40 g Rute belade ih jetzt mit einem 200g Köderfisch und werfe den, was passiert? Irgendwie muss es die Rute doch auch aushalten, dass hinterher dann ein 10kg Fisch dranhängt, wie kann da ein Grammbereich aufgedruckt sein? Und wenn das - wie ich annehme - für die Sensibilität der Rute bei ausgeworfenem Köder gilt, dann ist doch eigentlich gar nicht klar, was der Köder unter Wasser noch wiegt? Als radikales Beispiel wiegen 40g Blei unter Wasser vermutlich immer noch annähernd 40g, aber 40 g Luftballon wiegen unter Wasser gar nichts.

Was also sagt die Beschriftung "40g" nun genau aus?

Verwirrte Grüße,

Pisolo


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

das ist ganz einfach dein wurfgewicht also das gewicht deiner montage, daß mit der rute geworfen werden kann.
aber auch hier gibts eben unterschiede von hersteller oder rute zu rute.
es kann sein als beispiel wenn da 40 g draufstehen, daß man locker auch 60 g werfen kann, oder eben auch daß man bei spätestens 35 g aufhören sollte.

antonio


----------



## Pisolo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

...das hängt aber doch ganz wesentlich davon ab, wie fest ich werfe, oder? Die Beschleunigung müßte doch einen viel größeren Einfluß haben, als wenn da 5 Gramm mehr dan hängen, oder?


----------



## beerchen (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Nabend, das WG bedeutet nicht das man Köder NUR in diesem Bereich werfen kann, sondern das sich die Rute mit Ködern der Gewichtsklasse optimal verhält, aufläd!!
Köder die außerhalb des Bereichs liegen, fliegen halt nicht so weit oder sauber (oder auch zielgenau?). Bei mächtig zu schweren Ködern leidet natürlich die Rute.
lg Jörg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Die WG Angabe sagt genau genommen gar nichts aus. Gerade bei den Grundruten treffen die Angaben doch meist nicht zu. Bei den 50-100 Gramm Ruten müsste das optimale WG eigentlich bei 75 Gramm sein, bei den Praxistests zeigt sich dann aber stets, dass die WG Angabe deutlich zu hoch gegriffen ist und bei dieser Rutenklasse allermeist um die 50 Gramm das Optimum ist. Ich habe das schon bei so vielen Ruten erlebt, dass ich diese WG-Übertreibung beinahe schon zur Regel erklären möchte.
Am ehesten scheinen mir die WG Angaben bei den steifen Gufistecken zu stimmen, obwohl es auch da Ausreißer gibt.

Ansonsten sind für mich Aal-, Zander-, Karpfen- und Hechtgrundruten dieselben. Ich sehe auch irgendwie gar nicht ein, warum ich da Spezialruten brauche.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir immer noch nicht klar, wie das mit den Ruten funktioniert. Da steht auf zwei Ruten 40g drauf, dann ist die eine aber hart, und die andere weich? Wie erkenne ich das? Durchbiegen und ein Gefühl entwickeln?



Ausprobieren sollte man eine Rute immer erst mal!

Schon allein deswegen, weil sie dann im Falle eines Materialfehlers oder Transportschadens im Laden bricht und
nicht beim ersten Hänger...|bigeyes
Mir ist das mal passiert.
Ausgerechnet bei einer Shimano_Rute.
Die Firma ist für Ihren schnellen Service berühmt!|uhoh:
Die Rute wurde anstandslos ersetzt
Gut ein viertel Jahr später...#q

Um Die Aktion zu testen, solltest Du übrigens nicht einfach die Rute durchbiegen, sondern eine Schnur durch die Beringung ziehen!
Wie die Kraft auf den Blank verteilt wird, entscheiden nämlich Anzahl und Verteilung der Ringe!

 Früher war es auf den meisten Ruten angegeben, welche Aktion sie hatten.
Leider scheint das aus der Mode gekommen zu sein...#d
Allerdings findet man beim Hersteller meistens noch irgendwo die Information.



> Und dann eine weitere Frage: Die 40 g Rute belade ih jetzt mit einem 200g Köderfisch und werfe den, was passiert?



|bigeyes

:mDu wirst ein sehr sehr hässliches, knackend-krachendes Geräusch hören...

:c



> Irgendwie muss es die Rute doch auch aushalten, dass hinterher dann ein 10kg Fisch dranhängt, wie kann da ein Grammbereich aufgedruckt sein? Und wenn das - wie ich annehme - für die Sensibilität der Rute bei ausgeworfenem Köder gilt, dann ist doch eigentlich gar nicht klar, was der Köder unter Wasser noch wiegt? Als radikales Beispiel wiegen 40g Blei unter Wasser vermutlich immer noch annähernd 40g, aber 40 g Luftballon wiegen unter Wasser gar nichts.



Mal ein radikales Beispiel:
 Nimm eine 10kg tragende Schnur und binde sie , in Kopfhöhe, irgenwo fest.
Binde ein Fünf-Kilo-Gewicht dran senke es ganz langsam ab, bis ist ruhig an der Schnur hängt.
Das muß sie locker aushalten.

Dann lass das Gewicht mal aus einem Meter Höhe nach unten fallen...



> Was also sagt die Beschriftung "40g" nun genau aus?


 
Das ist nur eine Empfehlung des Herstellers, mit welchem Ködergewicht die Rute am besten wirft.

Da manche Hersteller aber dabei, aus werbetaktischen Gründen, nach oben und andere nach unten hin übertreiben, ist das aber immer nur ein ungefährer Anhaltspunkt...

Um eine Rute beurteilen zu können, muß man sie in die Hand nehmen!

Grüße,
 vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was mact die Hechtrute zur Hechtrute?*

Die WG Klassen, auch wenn sie meist nicht stimmig sind, erlauben wenigstens das Einsatzgebiet ungefähr und etwa einzugrenzen. Für den Bereich der Grundruten könnte das dann folgendermaßen aussehen:

- 40 Gramm: leichtes Posenangeln auf Karpfen, Grundfischen auf Brassen und sonstige Weißfische, eventuell leichtes Posen- und Grundfischen auf Zander...

- 60 (80) Gramm: Allround. Zielfische Karpfen, Aal, Zander, evtl. Hecht...

- 100 Gramm: Alles eine Nummer schwerer

usw.

Wohlgemerkt, das sind auch alles nur sehr grobe Angaben. Je nach Gewässersituation muss man das eventuell auch anpassen. Es macht keinen Sinn, mit einer sehr leichten Rute am Rande von Seerosenfeldern oder vor Totholz auf Karpfen zu angeln, da man den Fisch schnell von den Hindernissen wegbekommen muss, dafür braucht es derberes Gerät. Ich selbst fische beim Ansitzangeln eigentlich nur Ruten in der WG-Klasse -80 Gramm. Die funktionieren auf meine Zielfische Aal, Karpfen, Zander, Hecht gleichermaßen gut und sind auch den hießigen Gewässern angepasst. Nur wenn es am See sehr weit gehen muss, nehme ich eine 3,60 m lange Grundrute mit -120 Gramm WG. 

So, und das alles gilt nur für Grundruten. Bei Spinnruten sieht es wieder anders aus. :q


----------

